# Baldini mette De Rossi sul mercato: se arriva un'offerta...



## Need4 (8 Novembre 2012)

*Il centrocampista della Roma sempre più lontano da Zeman. E allora...
*Daniele De Rossi, il cui contratto sembrava blindato, è improvvisamente tornato sul mercato. E la notizia è arrivata, stamattina, da una fonte ufficialissima.
"Se arriverà un'offerta, Real o altri, per Daniele De Rossi la Roma la valuterà": ha detto il dg giallorosso, Franco Baldini, ospite di Sky Tg24.
"Abbiamo sempre detto che in estate è stata ascoltata un'offerta del City. I manager - aggiunge Baldini (nella foto sorridente con De Rossi, quando non c'erano probemi) - hanno il compito di gestire un club e valutare tutte le opportunità. In quel caso l'abbiamo fatto, poi è stato deciso di soprassedere: dovesse arrivare un'altra offerta la riascolteremo, ma potremo tranquillamente decidere di soprassedere un'altra volta".

*Crescente lontananza da Zeman
*La novità sarebbe determinata dalla crescente lontanaza tra Zeman e il giocatore, che - secondo l'allenatore - ieri avrebbe accentuato i postumi di un infortunio per non disputare la partita".
"Se era il derby - ha osservato Zeman - sarebbe andato in campo in qualunque condizione".
E le punture di spillo continuano.

_Fonte: Il Salvagente.it_


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Novembre 2012)

se lo vogliono vendere si devono sbrigare...sennò lo vendono a 35 anni agli Arabi


----------



## juventino (8 Novembre 2012)

Sono anni che avrebbero dovuto venderlo.


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2012)

A roma si e' scarsizzato parecchio.


----------



## Jaqen (8 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A roma si e' scarsizzato parecchio.


E' sempre stato a Roma


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2012)

Sisi volevo dire restando


----------



## MilanForever (8 Novembre 2012)

Rimango dell'idea che Zeman se ne andrà prima di De Rossi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Novembre 2012)

Se De Rossi avesse levato le tende dopo i Mondiali del 2006 sarebbe diventato tra i primi tre o quattro centrocampisti al Mondrmai credo che sia tardi per fare un grosso salto di qualità.


----------



## rossovero (8 Novembre 2012)

con le giuste motivazioni puó ancora dare tantissimo secondo me. ha 29 anni, considerando che non é un mediano puro, altri 4 anni ad alti livelli per me puó farli tranquillamente


----------



## Lollo interista (8 Novembre 2012)

Roma o non Roma,Totti è uno dei più grandi italiani di sempre,così come Bruno Conti e Falcao erano dei campionissimi.
Non sarà che De Rossi non è tutto sto gran campione?


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Roma o non Roma,Totti è uno dei più grandi italiani di sempre,così come Bruno Conti e Falcao erano dei campionissimi.
> Non sarà che De Rossi non è tutto sto gran campione?



Non c'entra nulla con gli altri. Totti, Conti, Falcao sono stati dei top. De Rossi è un buon incontrista come tanti altri. Però ha una buona stampa.


----------



## Lollo interista (8 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non c'entra nulla con gli altri. Totti, Conti, Falcao sono stati dei top. De Rossi è un buon incontrista come tanti altri. Però ha una buona stampa.




Quello che stavo dicendo anch'io

Il fatto di essere romano (ma de che poi ,è de Ostia ) ha contribuito a pomparlo


----------



## Hammer (9 Novembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Se De Rossi avesse levato le tende dopo i Mondiali del 2006 sarebbe diventato tra i primi tre o quattro centrocampisti al Mondrmai credo che sia tardi per fare un grosso salto di qualità.



.


----------



## Jino (9 Novembre 2012)

Uno dei problemi di De Rossi per me è Totti stesso. Da una vita è capitan futuro, si peccato abbia 30 anni ormai Daniele e il pupone non sembra per niente aver intenzione di smettere. 

Detto questo De Rossi rimanendo a Roma cosi tanti anni ha letteralmente buttato in fumo il suo talento, avrebbe dovuto andare in una grande squadra a giocare partite e trofei importanti, completandosi.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Novembre 2012)

credo gli faccia bene andare via. 

è una delle sue ultime chance, non credo continueranno ad arrivargli offerte ancora a lungo se va avanti così.


----------



## esjie (11 Novembre 2012)

Adesso si svegliano e vogliono venderlo? Quello del City quest'estate mi sa che era l'ultimo treno.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Novembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Adesso si svegliano e vogliono venderlo? Quello del City quest'estate mi sa che era l'ultimo treno.



finchè ci sono in giro quei polli di mancini e ancelotti disposti a metterci 30 milioni per portarselo a casa, le offerte non mancheranno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Novembre 2012)

ma è vero che De Rossi si è fatto crescere la barba per nascondere una cicatrice?


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2012)

Prende 6 milioni netti all'anno se non erro. Chi è quel pazzo che gli offre uno stipendio superiore?


----------



## Jino (13 Novembre 2012)

Sarebbe un giocatore che a noi serve dannatamente. Ha personalità, carisma e leadership. Roba che da noi non esiste.


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un giocatore che a noi serve dannatamente. Ha personalità, carisma e leadership. Roba che da noi non esiste.



Mah, insomma Jino. Per lui il Derby è la partita più importante della vita. E' uno che pensa in piccolo.


----------



## juventino (14 Novembre 2012)

Comunque De Rossi non è sempre stato così. C'è stato un periodo dove era veramente veramente forte. A mio avviso dietro questo declino incredibile che ha avuto negli ultimi anni ci sono anche problemi personali (proprio per questo avrebbe dovuto lasciare la Roma di corsa).


----------

